# nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?



## Helveterix (9 August 2008)

*Hallo Zusammen!*

(Ich bin auf diese Seite gestossen, weil die nachbarschaft24.net auch versucht, mich über den Tisch zu ziehen.)

Bevor ich aber davon wusste, hatte ich mich auch bei der *nachbarn.de *angemeldet. *Dort sind momentan wenigsten noch alle Dienste gratis... laut Bestätigung des dortigen Hausmeisterteams*... 
Aber schon in der AGB (die lese ich nun deutlicher, als vorher) steht, "zurzeit noch kostenlos".

*Deshalb meine Frage:* Wie seriös ist diese Seite? *Werden die auch plötzlich versuchen, mich und andere abzuzocken?* _Denn komisch ist schon jetzt, dass ich dort keinen Button finden kann, um die Mitgliedschaft aufzulösen!_

Gehören die [.......], wie die nachbarschaft24.net? (Sie verneien dies zwar.)

Im *Impressum *steht: 
Networx online GmbH & Co. KG
Lepoldstrasse 9
80802 München


----------



## TimTaylor (9 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Also ich bin da längere zeit schon Angemeldet. 
ein Befreundeter Musiker schon etwas länger als ich. 
Bisher kamen noch keine Rechnungen/Mahnungen/Drohungen.
auch in den AGB habe ich nichts gefunden, was die 
ins Schlechte licht rücken könnte.
Ist sowas ähnliches wie Wer-Kennt-Wen.de .
nur ob man sowas wirklich braucht ...........


----------



## Helveterix (9 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Ja danke mal!
Ich habe schon drei nachbarn geschrieben, bekam aber keine Antwort.

Aber hast du eine Button gefunden, mit dem du dein Konto / Profil löschen kannst?


----------



## TimTaylor (9 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Nein, ich habe ihn Jetzt nicht gefunden. aber es gibt da ne Möglichkeit,
die Mitgliedschaft zu beenden. ich habe es schon gemacht.
aber bin wieder zurück, weil mein bekannter zu doof ist, mir 
per MSN oder MySpace zu schreiben und es Stattdessen per Nachbarn.de macht. 
ich habe aber mal diesen Komischen Hausmeister angeschrieben. mal gespannt, ob und wann ich eine Antwort bekomme.

Habe mir nebenbei noch mal die AGB durchgelesen. scheint Relativ Seriös.



Helveterix schrieb:


> Ja danke mal!
> Aber hast du eine Button gefunden, mit dem du dein Konto / Profil löschen kannst?


----------



## Helveterix (9 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

ich habe den Hausmeister schon mal um eine Kündigung gebeten, gleich nachdem das Inkasso von den andern nachbarschaft24.net gekommen war. Er bat mich dann, den Auszug bei nachbarn nochmlas zu überlegen.

Aber komisch ist auch, dass die Spam mit ihrem link ähnlich lautete, wie die von MacCrazy für die nachbarschft24:
     "du hast eine Freundschaftsanfrage von deiner Nachbarin und Bekannten Tanja erhalten. Tanja scheint dich wohl zu kennen und will mit dir Kontakt aufnehmen. 

  Schaue nach ob du Tanja kennst. Hier geht es direkt zu Tanja's Profil: 


[ ... war der Link... ]


.......... .... ... "

Also wieder die tanja, die es gar nicht gibt! 

*Das finde ich sehr unseriös!*


----------



## TimTaylor (9 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand sich die Mühe machen.
townbuddy.net <- leitet nach nachbarn.de um.
whois eintrag:

[.......]

*Posten von Whois-Einträgen und Namensnennungen sind aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht erlaubt. MOD/BR*


----------



## Helveterix (9 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Also ich hab im Broser firefox die Erweiterung "WOT" drinn und die besagt "Sehr schlecht" für nachbarn.de!

(Was lustig ist, der gemütlich wirkende ca. 50 järhrige Hausmeister hat das geburtsdatum 01.01.2008. Ich hoffe, wir nachbarn altern nicht alle so schnell.)

Im Moment ist schon so: es kann nichts geschehen. Aber in diesem Forum habe ich auch gelesen, dass die meinnachbar.net plötzlich  kostenpflichtig wurde!

*Frage*: Könnte ich rein vorsorglich ein Einschreiben an nachbarn.de machen, dass im Falle einer aufkommenden Kostenpflichtigkeit, dies eine sofortige Kündigung zur Folge hätte ? Wäre sowas gültig?


----------



## Helveterix (9 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Hier der link aus disenem Forum:
Vorsicht Falle: meinnachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig


(Wo kann ich meinen beitrag editieren?)


----------



## TimTaylor (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Sorry, mit dem Whois wusst ich net.
Asche auf mein Haupt.




Helveterix schrieb:


> Hier der link aus disenem Forum:
> Vorsicht Falle: meinnachbar.net wird kostenpflichtig
> 
> 
> (Wo kann ich meinen beitrag editieren?)



STOP. Da Steht *mein*nachbar*.net* ... hier geht es um *Nachbarn.de* !!!


----------



## Helveterix (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Ja, hier geht es um nachbar.de... aber könnte nicht auch das selbe geschehen, wie mit der meinnachbar.net?


----------



## Wembley (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Der Whois-Eintrag wurde hier zwar von einem Mod (zu Recht) gelöscht. Aber man kann ja selber nachschauen. 

Jedenfalls nachdem ich da nachgesehen habe, kann ich nur eines sagen: Auf dieser Seite würde ich mich *nie und nimmer * anmelden. Selbst wenn ich ein Freund solcher Community-Seiten wäre.
Grund: Derselbe, warum ich mich nie bei nachbarschaft24.net anmelden würde.

Mehr sage ich nicht dazu. 


Helveterix schrieb:


> *Frage*: Könnte ich rein vorsorglich ein Einschreiben an nachbarn.de machen, dass im Falle einer aufkommenden Kostenpflichtigkeit, dies eine sofortige Kündigung zur Folge hätte ? Wäre sowas gültig?


Warum mit denen eine Brieffreundschaft eingehen? Und vor allem, warum diese Angst? Es gibt doch keinen Grund dafür. Du weißt ja, wie das abgelaufen ist und so mir nichts, dir nichts kann man nicht einfach Geld verlangen. Lies hier:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...ohne-zustimmung-keine-zahlungspflicht-071217/


----------



## TimTaylor (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

es könnte auch sein, das Google von Pinky & Brain geentert wird, um die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen. *SCNR*

aber es könnte auch sein, das google .... lassen wir das.


----------



## Helveterix (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Es ist halt schon verlockend. ich bin Single und denke mir manchmal, ja wenn ich wenigsten die Nachbarn kennen lernen würde...

Und warum sollte es nicht eine solche Commmunity geben können - eben seriös und unendgeltlich!

Das ich so reagiere liegt jetz auch daran, dasss das erste Inkasso vor etwa 2 Wochen kam und das zweite letzten Dienstag!

Ich bin kein  Fachmann, habe aber den soort Vertrag angefochten - beim nächsten mal, will ich es nicht soweit kommen lassen!


----------



## Brest (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Wie gesagt: Nicht die Nerven verlieren.


----------



## TimTaylor (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*



Helveterix schrieb:


> Es ist halt schon verlockend. ich bin Single und denke mir manchmal, ja wenn ich wenigsten die Nachbarn kennen lernen würde...
> 
> Und warum sollte es nicht eine solche Commmunity geben können - eben seriös und unendgeltlich!
> 
> ...



single .. so so ... dann google doch mal nach lablue.de


----------



## Helveterix (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Auch wenn Pinky & Braindie Hand im Spiel haben?


----------



## Helveterix (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Es sollte mal umgekehrt zugehen:

Sobald eine (heimliche Kostenpflicht) eingeführt wird, schlagen wir alle auf einmal zu!

(das würde Pinky und Brain recht überraschen!)


----------



## Helveterix (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

lablue.de/ : Seriös und unendgeltlich?


----------



## HUmax (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*



Helveterix schrieb:


> Gehören die [.......], wie die nachbarschaft24.net? (Sie verneien dies zwar.)


Nein die gehören nicht zusammen.

Bei Google findet man so einiges interessantes dazu.


----------



## Helveterix (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Ja OK. Bin Deinem Link gefolgt!

Bis jetzt macht sie "nur" Abzocke mit unseren Daten... und noch nicht mit Geld!

Was ist nun Eure Empfehlung:

A) Eingeschreben zu kündigen, weil es keinen Button zum löschen des eigen Account hat!
B) Sein lassen wie es ist!

Aber meine Daten, die ich online angegeben haben,  sind dort gefangen und können nicht online von mir gelöscht werden.

Ist das nicht so etwas wie Freiheitsberaubung oder Nötigung?


----------



## HUmax (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Aus deren AGB:



> 2.6 Der Nutzer kann jederzeit aus der Community ausziehen. Hierzu bedarf es einer Nachricht an HausmeisterDieter oder per E-Mail. Mit der manuellen Abmeldung wird der gesamte unter dem Profil des Nutzers gespeicherte Datensatz vollständig gelöscht. Das Nutzungsverhältnis endet damit.


----------



## Helveterix (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Ok. Soll ich - soll ich nicht?
(bin ein bischen müde, habe mich aber bei lablue.ch angemeldet.)


----------



## HUmax (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Das musst Du schon selber wissen. Grundsätzlich sollte man es vermeiden, (zu viel) persönliches einfach im Netz zu verbreiten. Diese ganzen Social-Networks sind eh eine Pest.


----------



## TimTaylor (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Also ich Verstehe nicht, wie man sich irgendwo Vollkommen Bewusst
Anmelden kann, deren AGB liest und Anschließend so beunruhigt sein kann.
Nachbarn.de ist genau sowas wie wer-kennt-wen.de und myspace. wobei myspace anderst ist.

ich bin bei allen drei Angemeldet. nur keiner von denen hat irgendwelche
Real Daten von mir, Alle eine Eindeutig zuweisbare Email-Adresse.
bisher könnte ich nichts negatives beobachten.
also in form von Spam zuwachs etc.

p.s. ja, lablue ist kostenlos. die Grundfunktionen. Aber musst dir Anschauen.


----------



## sascha (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*



> Könnte ich rein vorsorglich ein Einschreiben an nachbarn.de machen, dass im Falle einer aufkommenden Kostenpflichtigkeit, dies eine sofortige Kündigung zur Folge hätte ?



Dass das nicht nötig ist, ergibt sich aus einem ähnlichen Fall, über den wir vor einigen Monaten berichteten:

_



			"Eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft in eine Kostenpflichtige umzuwandeln ist rechtlich nicht möglich ohne Zustimmung des Kunden", erklärte heute die Verbraucherzentrale Bayern gegenüber Computerbetrug.de.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_zum Bericht: meinnachbar.net: Ohne Zustimmung keine Zahlungspflicht: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Helveterix (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Dass wäre ja super...

Aber solche würden sicher versuchen, die Zustimmung abzuluchsen.. vielleicht mit einem zweideutigen Link!

OK, auch dann wäre es sicher auch wieder möglich, die Verträge wegen Täuschung anzufechten!

Trotzdem baut sich dann nur wieder unnötiger Stress auf, mit dem es sich schlecht schlafen lässt.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Um es ganz vorsichtig zu formulieren: Ich würde mich nicht dort anmelden.

Der Betreiber ist mir etwas zu umtriebig. Wer mehr dazu wissen möchte: Google.
Rechtspositionen hin oder her. Man kann auch möglichen Problemen  von vorherein
 aus dem Wege gehen. Es gibt genügend andere "social networks"


----------



## TimTaylor (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend andere "social networks"



Ja, und es werden leider immer mehr. ich persönlich mag sie nicht.
wie gesagt, ich bin dort nur wegen nen Kumpel angemeldet. 
ich glaube aber nicht dran, das da mal irgendwann ne Rechnung kommt. 
eher gehe ich davon aus, das die mit den Persönlichen Daten Arbeiten.

Haben zwar Datenschutzbestimmungen in den AGB drin, aber glauben 
tu ich kaum noch jemanden im Internet 


nochmal auf die Frage der Kündigung zurück zu kommen:
Ein Blick in die AGB hilft weiter 

2.6 Der Nutzer kann jederzeit aus der Community ausziehen. Hierzu bedarf es einer Nachricht an HausmeisterDieter oder per E-Mail. Mit der manuellen Abmeldung wird der gesamte unter dem Profil des Nutzers gespeicherte Datensatz vollständig gelöscht. Das Nutzungsverhältnis endet damit.


----------



## HUmax (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

Das was in den AGB steht habe ich ja schon oben geschrieben. Aber leider scheint Helveterix so Schiss zu haben, denen eine Mail zu schicken um seinen Account löschen zu lassen.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

AGB ist  ja gut und schön.  aber: keine Internetseite ist in Granit gemeißelt.
Wenn ich mißtrauisch bin, melde ich mich gar nicht an. Vermeidbaren selbst
 hypothetischen  Konflikten würde ich  von vornherein aus dem Wege gehen.
Muß aber jeder selber  wissen. 

Social networks interessieren mich ansonsten nicht für fünf Cent.


----------



## TimTaylor (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*

@Helveterix:
Logge dich mal bei Nachbarn.de ein, klicke gaaanz unten den ersten link
"Hausmeister Fragen" ( Frag den Hausmeister! @ nachbarn.de )
und schreib ins Textfeld, das du Kündigen möchtest. Thema durch


----------



## webwatcher (10 August 2008)

*AW: nachbarn.de. - Sind die sauber?*



WebSurfer schrieb:


> Thema durch


so ist es. Thread geschlossen. Sollte sich Bedarf ergeben, kann er wieder geöffnet werden


----------

